# I got an 06 Raleigh team frame



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I got a used 06 Raleigh team frame. I need to know what head seat they had. Any one have one or know?


----------



## WWU (Oct 7, 2008)

Ritchey WCS 1 1/8" Integrated (Which, correct me if I'm wrong, is Campy Standard)

http://www.bikepedia.com/QUICKBIKE/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2006&Brand=Raleigh&Model=Team&Type=bike


BTW, this link might be very useful. (Hint: Click on the first link)
http://tinyurl.com/ygaxov6


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanx but that still doesn't quite get it dun. Is it Campy or Cane Creek?


----------



## Guinness2009 (Aug 28, 2009)

.......


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

Campy standard...I had one...it was a GREAT frame!


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Cool thanx. I can't wate to get this built to see how it rides.


----------

